# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify this woman please

## Linda Raymond

Same woman different ages...Forgive me if the pictures do not show up. I am still learning how to attach pictures to this forum. :Indifferent:

----------


## Ygorcs

To me, broadly Central European, maybe from North France to East Germany, also including England.

----------


## Angela

> To me, broadly Central European, maybe from North France to East Germany, also including England.


I would agree to a great extent: England, perhaps Germany, or "American" with ancestry from both the British Isles and Germany.

----------


## hrvclv

North (-eastern) France, or Belgium. Or Czechia / South Poland

----------


## Sile

scandinavian

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Nice pictures!
I aggre with all so far.

----------


## roberto1960

east europe poland

----------


## Zvrk9

Possibly from Poland or E. German

----------


## Angela

Since you revealed your ancestry on another thread, I'm afraid your guessing game may be compromised.

----------


## Linda Raymond

I was hoping no one would be a detective and look. But the pictures are not of me.

----------


## Angela

> I was hoping no one would be a detective and look. But the pictures are not of me.


If you post dna results and the accompanying ethnicity on one thread and then start a guessing the ethnicity thread, people will connect the two. 

I'm glad it's a different person so it's still legit.

----------


## MOESAN

Scandinavian would not be my first choice; more continental, rather a Slavic country, but could pass in a lot of others

----------


## Nik

Maybe Czech

----------


## Linda Raymond

Her grandparents are: 2 Lithuanians, 1 German, 1 Polish but I think her Lithuanian side came from further north. Working on it.

----------


## roberto1960

poland east europe

----------

